# Suspended ceiling with crown molding



## ncomerci (Nov 20, 2009)

I am planning to install an armstrong suspended ceiling using 2X2 ft panels in our basement but would like to have crown molding along the walls for suspension of the tiles instead of the typical metal angle support. I have seen the pictures of it on the armstrong website but do not find decent tips on securing the crown or the best way to layout the panels. Has anyone installed a ceiling like this and have any tips? Thanks. Nick


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

install an angles block behind the spring angle of the crown so you have something solid to nail to.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Done it with a beveled strip of wood attached to the wall. The grid lays on top of the strip and the crown nails to the beveled side. Basically what you have is a triangle with a flat against the wall. A flat facing straight up and 45degree angle facing down and into the room. Clear as mud right?


----------

